# Semi-Aquatic Plant Box



## ZeeZ (Feb 25, 2012)

Have you ever been bamboozled into purchasing an "aquatic" plant from a store? It's completely submerged in the water, so you think, okay, it'll work in my tank. It has what I want or need.

But then you find out it's not aquatic at all. It likes water but it needs air. It's a bog plant, semi-aquatic. For example, Dracena. It will be fine in a tank as long as its leaves are exposed to the air. Which is usually the case with most other plants like it. So you have three options:

Take it back.

Take it out and plant it in a pot in your house.

Just let it drown in the tank. It'll live a couple months. It'll be cool. Just a plant.

But I wanted my plants still IN the aquarium. I saw how to make Moss Walls, which I intend to do at a later date but I'm leaving my Java Moss alone for the juvenile shrimp to hide in until they grow larger. Anyway, this inspired me to have an idea: create a plant box.

So I did.




























































































My plants kept falling over each other in the box so I LOOSELY secured them via zip ties.


----------



## phlyergirl (Nov 6, 2011)

Very cool idea.  I have some plants with their roots submerged in my HOB filter boxes. Same concept, just yours is a little cooler. :lol:


----------



## ZeeZ (Feb 25, 2012)

Thanks! I've been thinking about using Bonsai plant soil called Akadama that's pretty inert but would work great to hold the plants as well as holding root tabs for the plants if I wanted to fertilize them. It works great with water flow. 

Right now I'm using it as a holding pen of sorts for a few small fish that I'm trying to sell. It works great as a separation pen if you have an aggressive fish but no available tanks to hold them.


----------



## ZeeZ (Feb 25, 2012)

Here's a photo of a Dwarf Puffer that was sold but I'm temporarily holding in the box.


----------



## ZebraDanio12 (Jun 17, 2011)

Neat idea!


----------

